

How to Find Out Who‘s Popular on Twitter - ducuboy
https://medium.com/@ducu/how-to-find-out-whos-popular-on-twitter-d659884fd942

======
ducuboy
Here's the code in Python/Redis [https://github.com/ducu/twitter-most-
followed](https://github.com/ducu/twitter-most-followed)

Running the script for the Hacker News community returns this top 1000 most
followed
[https://gist.github.com/ducu/43fc2d85bdf455379c6c](https://gist.github.com/ducu/43fc2d85bdf455379c6c)

